# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Cobra SCARA, 4-axis robot, Omron Adept Technologies, Inc., Pleasanton, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Omron Adept Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Adept Cobra s350 in a game of Perfection 

 Uploaded on Sep 20, 2007




> Using vision guidance, an Adept Cobra s350 robot place loosely oriented parts.

----------


## Airicist

Adept Cobra s350 performing Vision on the Fly 

Uploaded on Sep 20, 2007




> An Adept Cobra s350 fine tunes the orientation of a disk before it places it on the spindle of the hard drive.

----------


## Airicist

Adept Cobra SCARA 

Published on Sep 3, 2013




> The High speed Adept Cobra SCARA robot is the fastest SCARA robot reaching cycles rates unmatched by other table-top robots. In this video, the high speed Adept Cobra SCARA robot is playing a game of Chinese Checkers, moving the steel balls at a rate of up to 4 balls a second.

----------


## Airicist

Cobra - Cheesecake Marbling 

Published on Sep 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Cobra Inverted - Gum Pick and Place Demo 

 Published on Oct 17, 2014




> Adept SCARA Cobra S800 robot demonstrating a simple pick and place application
> 
> The inverted Cobra s800 robot design saves valuable floor space and maximizes product throughput

----------


## Airicist

Cobra - Crayons 

Published on Nov 21, 2014




> Adept Cobra Demonstrating Simple Pick and Place Application
> 
> - The Cobra uses a uniquely designed gripper to pick and place crayon inserts to different lines

----------


## Airicist

Cobra - Plastic Container Assembly Featuring MGS 

Published on Dec 19, 2014




> Adept Cobra robots loading and un-loading plastic assemblies into a rotary indexing table · Custom gripper allows the Cobra robots to pick and place two units simultaneously · Cobra robots are ideally suited for high speed manufacturing applications and are easily integrated with other automation equipment

----------


## Airicist

Cobra - brush assembly 

Published on Jan 23, 2015




> Adept Cobra SCARA robots assembling small consumer brushes
> · Using a simple 2 finger gripper, the Cobra moves the small assembly through a precision 3 stage assembly process
> · Simple and flexible controls and allow the Adept Cobra robot to be quickly programmed to perform multiple tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Cobra - Plate Stacking & Inspection featuring Interactive Design, Inc. 

Published on Apr 27, 2015




> Adept Cobra s350 - Plate Stacking & Inspection

----------


## Airicist

Cobra the Robot Loves Burgers!

Published on Aug 31, 2015




> The Adept Cobra™ i600 SCARA robot is an affordable, high-performance SCARA robot system for mechanical assembly, material handling, packaging, machine tending, screw driving, and many other applications that require fast and precise automation. With a built-in amplifier and motion controller, the Adept Cobra i600 delivers high footprint efficiency and is part of the industry's only line of self-contained, standalone SCARA robots.

----------

